# Espace insufisant



## ovnikila (15 Juin 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai actuellement un iMac 27"" de fin 2013. Il sert essentiellement à une utilisation en home studio. J'enregistre et crée des morceaux.

J'ai voulu passer en 64bit en up sur Catalina, erreur totale, mon matériel n'as pas de driver à jour pour catalina. J'ai installez windows sans le moindre problème. Mais pas stable en Os du coup j'ai voulu repassez sur une version antérieur. Donc j'ai rebooté mon système de base sur OS X. Puis fait une MAJ vers Hight sierra, les dernier driver sont compatible avec cet OS. Sauf que je n'arrive plus à rehinstallez windows. 
Je télécharge le ISO en 64bit sur le site de Microsoft. Ensuite je branche une clés usb de 32go. Je sélectionne mon fichier iso, ma clés usb. Et au bout de 30 minutes il me dit que l'espace est insufisant.
J'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas la solution. J'ai essayer tout les format de formatage pour ma clés usb, rien n'y fait. J'ai un hdd de 1to. Il est vierge. Pareil pour la cles usb qui sert de boot. 
Si quelqu'un peut me sortir de cette galère...

Merci à vous

Bonne soiree.


----------



## ovnikila (18 Juin 2020)

Help...


----------



## izel mor (18 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir ovnikila
Es tu sur que le retour vers HS n’ait pas conservé la distribution de Catalina ?
Peux tu aller dans Applications puis Utilitaires et Terminal et taper

```
diskutil list
```
Qui nous donnera la distribution de ton disque


----------



## ovnikila (23 Juin 2020)

Voila se que sa m'affiche. Les disque externe sont des clés usb mais je n'ai pas réussi...


----------



## Locke (23 Juin 2020)

ovnikila a dit:


> Voila se que sa m'affiche. Les disque externe sont des clés usb mais je n'ai pas réussi...


Il faut déconnecter impérativement ton disque dur de 3 To, car Assistant Boot Camp ne supportera que la présence de la clé USB.


----------



## ovnikila (25 Juin 2020)

J'ai relancer le boot camp sans disque dur externe, que la clés usb de 32go, espace encore insufisant, j'ai essayer plusieur format mais rien n'y fait. J'ai aussi essayer de simplement installer... pareil... je vous met en PJ les photo que j'ai pu prendre...


----------



## izel mor (25 Juin 2020)

Bonsoir, 
Tout semble normal en distribution de disque, format HFS+, faible occupation du disque. Largement de quoi partitionner 
Tu peux éventuellement créer depuis l’utilitaire de disque une partition de 50 Go pour voir si l’action est possible


----------



## ovnikila (26 Juin 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Tout semble normal en distribution de disque, format HFS+, faible occupation du disque. Largement de quoi partitionner
> Tu peux éventuellement créer depuis l’utilitaire de disque une partition de 50 Go pour voir si l’action est possible



Est ce que ça ne viendrais pas de la clés usb et son format ? Par exemple le fichier windows fais 5gb si elle accepte les fichier moins de 4go...
Quel format je fois mettre ? Ms dos ? Mbe ? Guide ? Peut-être est elle partitionner ? 

Je sais plus quoi faite et jai vraiment besoin de  Windows pour le coup... du coup je suis dans une impasse. .. help


----------



## izel mor (26 Juin 2020)

Bonjour 
Pour Windows, je ne l’utilise pas, je ne peux donc pas t’aider. A priori, la partition devrait se créer lors de l’installation selon un format Windows.


----------



## ovnikila (26 Juin 2020)

Quelqu'un peut'il m'aider ?


----------



## Locke (26 Juin 2020)

ovnikila a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut'il m'aider ?


Ton problème est ta clé USB, ce message d'erreur est assez clair...




...ce n'est donc pas un problème de réservation d'une partition. Ta clé USB est en version 2.0 ou 3.0 ? Il faut utiliser une clé USB 3.0 dans un format MS-DOS en Table de partition GUID...


----------

